# Where do you buy oatmeal and does anyone know any good recipes?



## chalky761466867934 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looked in all the major supermarkets and the majority near where I live don't stock oatmeal. Where do you get yours from and can anyone suggest some decent recipes etc?

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Chalky


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

all supermarkets stock porridge m8


----------



## mikeperryfitness (Nov 6, 2008)

Indead, check the cereals aisle, you're sure to find it there.


----------



## chalky761466867934 (Aug 16, 2007)

So porridge it the only way to go? There must be some half decent recipes out there&#8230;&#8230;. Or not?


----------



## mikeperryfitness (Nov 6, 2008)

try this link, you're sure to find something here that will interest you

Quaker Oatmeal -Recipes


----------



## chalky761466867934 (Aug 16, 2007)

Didnt realise ther was so much you could do with them. Cooking utensils out and ready


----------



## oduinn (Oct 11, 2008)

was gonna start the same post myself gonna check them recipes out cheers


----------



## oduinn (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry to hijack thread,not a very good chef, can you have oatmeal cold just in cold water for eg, or do you have to heat them ? thanks.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you can just chuck it in your protien drinks it dont realy matter ,

the easyist way is to put it in the microwave for 2 min you dont have to be a chef lol


----------



## oduinn (Oct 11, 2008)

cheers should be able to manage that lol.


----------



## chalky761466867934 (Aug 16, 2007)

Are Oatabix any good? Not too keen on oats in general but I love Oatabix.


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Porridge is ment to be eaten as is,or with some salt!!Dont go adulterating it with your fancy chefery,so sayeth the scotsman


----------

